# 2022 Commonwealth Games Bids



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Not sure how much interest there is in this as a topic, but for completeness' sake, and because it adds an interesting counterpoint to South Africa's Olympic aspirations, here's the latest news on the 2022 Commonwealth Games bidding process...



> Durban and Edmonton are confirmed bidders for the 2022 Commonwealth Games
> 
> *HRH Tunku Imran, President of the Commonwealth Games Federation (CGF), has announced today that Edmonton, Canada and Durban, South Africa, have formally expressed their intent to bid for the 2022 Commonwealth Games.*
> 
> ...


More @ http://www.insidethegames.biz/commo...irmed-bidders-for-the-2022-commonwealth-games


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

I thought Singapore might of Bid.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

With this 2022 bid, Durban won't be able to bid for the 2024 Olympics, right? They will have a strong case for 2028 though.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> With this 2022 bid, Durban won't be able to bid for the 2024 Olympics, right?


Why on earth not?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

It'll be exactly like Rio 2012 (for Durban). They will be proposing many venues still under construction for their 2022 Commonwealth Games (if they win) and they have that event yet to be hosted (come Olympic bid time). 

So simply, it's untested grounds, even if they could claim to have the Olympic sized stadium ready, unlike the case for Rio's 2012 bid.

Too much concurrent building. Will the Olympic Village be the same as the Commonwealth one (expanded)? Then we have the 2 year rush to get Olympic venues done in time.


Expect Hambantota to pull a last minute bid, perhaps even Abuja, if Nigeria and the government is stable again...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

CharlieP said:


> Why on earth not?


Because two years apart seems to be tight.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

will be an interesting decade


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

A commonwealth games would be good preparation for an Olympics and help prevent last minute panics.

However, I doubt Durban has a chance. The Olympics want capital cities or major world cities*. Birmingham and Manchester were both told to get lost, it was London or nothing for the UK.


* or ones hosting the HQs of major global soft drink brands.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

jts1882 said:


> However, I doubt Durban has a chance. The Olympics want capital cities or major world cities*. Birmingham and Manchester were both told to get lost, it was London or nothing for the UK.


Durban is more to South Africa than Birmingham and Manchester are combined to the UK. There are basically two cities that can host an Olympics in SA and Durban is one of them.




jts1882 said:


> * or ones hosting the HQs of major global soft drink brands.


And the busiest airport in the world, and the biggest city in the iconic (and huge) US South.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

jts1882 said:


> A commonwealth games would be good preparation for an Olympics and help prevent last minute panics.
> 
> However, I doubt Durban has a chance. The Olympics want capital cities or major world cities*. Birmingham and Manchester were both told to get lost, it was London or nothing for the UK.
> 
> ...


yawn have not heard that one before. In the context of Africa, Durban is important. The gap between London and the rest of the UK is very different than the differences between Johannesberg, Durban and Cape Town. Frankly Durban is the only city in (South) Africa, capable of hosting these events, so (South) Africa should put its best foot forward.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

jts1882 said:


> A commonwealth games would be good preparation for an Olympics and help prevent last minute panics.
> 
> However, I doubt Durban has a chance. The Olympics want capital cities or major world cities. Birmingham and Manchester were both told to get lost, it was London or nothing for the UK


In general terms you're right. They've rejected Manchester and Birmingham (told us to come back with London), Lille, Leipzig, and Osaka in recent cycles. For known territories and repeat host nations, the IOC doesn't seem too impressed by second cities. This has been the case since Sydney really.

However, there is a general feeling that the pull of a first Olympics in Africa could turn this conventional wisdom on its head. So many IOC members in the last few years have spoken about bringing the Games to Africa, it's almost become a mantra. It almost doesn't matter which city it is, as long as it's capable of pulling it off (and that's where the huge uncertainty lies right now). These will be a Games In Africa, first and foremost, not a Games in Durban. That's how the IOC will see it, and that's how Durban would sell it to them.

The prerequisite, of course, is a strong enough bid. A strong Commonwealth Games build-up could help in the same way the 2007 PanAms helped Rio 2016. This is why I think South Africa would be wise to go for 2028 (election one year before the CWGs) now rather than the next available edition. Or if they do go for 2024, keep the contrasting fortunes of Rio 2012 and Rio 2016 in the back of their minds so as not to get too disheartened should they lose their first bid.

If Durban is rejected it won't be because it doesn't have the international clout of London or Tokyo because I don't think this matters. It'll be because the IOC doesn't think it's ready. And it'll reluctantly put off an African Games to another cycle...


----------



## Capitano Rolando (Oct 30, 2012)

Lord David said:


> Expect Hambantota to pull a last minute bid, ...


No, not with their situation:

Hambantota set to be stripped on 2017 Asian Youth Games


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Only two candidate cities for the 2022 Commonwealth Games: Edmonton and Durban. I would be fine with either city being awarded the Games, but if I really had to choose, I would pick Durban.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

I think it's safe to say that Durban will win. Edmonton already had the games and Durban can play the big fat Africa card.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Wrong. Abuja could have played that in 2014. Heck if they bid in 2018 they were certainly going to host instead of the Gold Coast or Hambantota.

Edmonton is a safe bid, Hambantota could claim that most venues are readily available come bid time.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Capitano Rolando said:


> No, not with their situation:
> 
> Hambantota set to be stripped on 2017 Asian Youth Games


Hambantota pulled a last min bid for 2018. It came out of nowhere. I expect another such bid, despite of this "stripping of the Asian Youth Games".

They won't win of course.


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

Lord David said:


> Hambantota pulled a last min bid for 2018. It came out of nowhere. I expect another such bid, despite of this "stripping of the Asian Youth Games".
> 
> They won't win of course.


You expect another such Bid? The Bidders have been announced and the deadline passed already. Durban and Edmonton are the 2 Bidders.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Lord David said:


> ^^ Wrong. Abuja could have played that in 2014. Heck if they bid in 2018 they were certainly going to host instead of the Gold Coast or Hambantota.
> 
> Edmonton is a safe bid, Hambantota could claim that most venues are readily available come bid time.


Abuja and Durban are on different ends of the spectrum in terms of infrastructure and events hosting experience. South Africa has proven itself by hosting some of the world's largest sporting events, so the Africa card _combined_ with tangible experience is likely to trump Edmonton's bid.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Still wrong. If the CGF were really desperate for an African Games, they would have gone with Abuja, the first African Games offered to them.

They obviously didn't because Delhi was already behind schedule, despite being roughly the same level as Abuja's bid at the time of their bid (i.e having most infrastructure in place and the key experience of that Afro-Asian Games India hosted which supposedly gave Delhi an edge over Hamilton, Canada).

I suppose Durban could do the same, but Edmonton is still the safer bid, and it's been a while since it's been in Canada.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Lord David said:


> ^^ Still wrong. If the CGF were really desperate for an African Games, they would have gone with Abuja, the first African Games offered to them.
> 
> They obviously didn't because Delhi was already behind schedule, despite being roughly the same level as Abuja's bid at the time of their bid (i.e having most infrastructure in place and the key experience of that Afro-Asian Games India hosted which supposedly gave Delhi an edge over Hamilton, Canada).
> 
> I suppose Durban could do the same, but Edmonton is still the safer bid, and it's been a while since it's been in Canada.


Where did I say that they're "desperate" for an African Games? They would be stupid to hand it out to the first city on the continent that raises its hand.

Your mistake is comparing Abuja's infrastructure and hosting experience with that of Durban's. As I previously stated, the two are at opposite ends of the spectrum. Edmonton might be a "safe" host, but Durban certainly wouldn't be perceived as a risky move. South Africa, and by extension Durban, has proven time and again that it is more than capable of rising to the challenge of hosting large international sporting events. This is something that Nigeria cannot yet claim.

So I think it's more than reasonable to say that the CGF would be keen to hand host the first African Games and do so in a city that has proven itself capable of hosting large sporting events in the past.

It's never been in Africa, let's host it in a tried and proven city > It's been a while since it's been in Edmonton, let's host it in a tried and proven city.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

lwa said:


> I'm not against the Commonwealth taking an interest in Canadian sports (quite the contrary actually), but for a sport (especially a team sport) to be included, there needs to be at least 2 genuine contenders for the gold medal. Nobody want's to watch a competition where the winners are known before it starts, do they?


So how do we get from the current situation to the other? It would be nice if countries were at least encouraged to showcase them as demonstration sports. I wouldn't be opposed to Australia doing that with Australian Football, for instance. They'd surely get practically no competition, but the value is in sharing culture and possibly spreading sport.



lwa said:


> Of the sports mentioned, only Curling and Basketball (which is in for 2018) give you that. And even with curling, you pretty much known the gold medal matches are going to be Canada v Scotland before you start. Great for us, but I think I've only ever seen two other Commonwealth nations take part in curling competitions (England and Wales), and they are miles behind us.


Australia and New Zealand both field competitive baseball/softball teams. Canada would surely get zero competition in Canadian Football or lacrosse. Volleyball isn't a Canadian sport, but I'd like to see that included as well. 

It's interesting that you mention curling. A number of so called 'winter sports' require no winter at all as they're indoor sports. Figure skating, speed skating, and hockey are 3 that come to mind. I realize Canada would dominate all 3, but these are sports where Australia, India, England, Scotland, South Africa, New Zealand, etc. can compete if investment is made in them. They require NO winter and NO snow. It would certainly help Commonwealth countries at the winter Olympics to start putting these sports in the CWG.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

CharlieP said:


> That's not my experience, although I admit I actively sought out the rugby community when I was there.


You can certainly find rugby leagues in Canada, but it's very much a fringe sport here. Much like cricket. Both these sports are growing in Canada, but it will be a long time before they get on most people's radar. I doubt most Canadians have ever seen rugby or know we have a national team.



CharlieP said:


> I'm not talking about it being a "big sport". If every sport had to be a "big sport" to be included we wouldn't have archery, weightlifting, shooting, triathlon etc. in the Games. You said that you'd rather see baseball/softball before rugby, and I attempted to explain why that's not going to happen.


I agree with you there. I'd just like to see more sports introduced at the CWG. They can't grow if they're ignored indefinitely.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

isaidso said:


> It's interesting that you mention curling. A number of so called 'winter sports' require no winter at all as they're indoor sports. Figure skating, speed skating, and hockey are 3 that come to mind. I realize Canada would dominate all 3, but these are sports where Australia, India, England, Scotland, South Africa, New Zealand, etc. can compete if investment is made in them. They require NO winter and NO snow. It would certainly help Commonwealth countries at the winter Olympics to start putting these sports in the CWG.


South Africa, specifically, is very unlikely to invest much into those three sports. Cape Town probably has the country's most significant figure skating/ice hockey scene, but even then it's probably minuscule in size compared to the size of rugby in Canada. Cape Town has one ice rink. Rinks are built with entertainment purposes in mind, with sport generally being an afterthought (if a thought at all).

I like the idea of including sports in the CWG as a means of sharing culture, but I don't think that very niche sports should be prioritised over sports that are much more popular throughout the Commonwealth. Both cricket and rugby are examples of the latter. The cricket and rugby World Cups are two of the largest sporting events in the world. I find it silly that they've been excluded thus far.

Once they've been included I'd have no problem with the inclusion of more niche sports.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Lydon said:


> South Africa, specifically, is very unlikely to invest much into those three sports. Cape Town probably has the country's most significant figure skating/ice hockey scene, but even then it's probably minuscule in size compared to the size of rugby in Canada. Cape Town has one ice rink. Rinks are built with entertainment purposes in mind, with sport generally being an afterthought (if a thought at all).
> 
> I like the idea of including sports in the CWG as a means of sharing culture, but I don't think that very niche sports should be prioritised over sports that are much more popular throughout the Commonwealth. Both cricket and rugby are examples of the latter. The cricket and rugby World Cups are two of the largest sporting events in the world. I find it silly that they've been excluded thus far.
> 
> Once they've been included I'd have no problem with the inclusion of more niche sports.


It depends on whether countries want to broaden their horizons and become competitive in non-traditional sports. Australia made a conscious effort to be a bigger factor at the winter Olympics and has produced some great athletes in aerials. This isn't about prioritizing niche sports over more popular sports. It's about giving them more attention than the next to no support they currently get. 

Btw, I wouldn't over estimate the size of rugby in Canada. We seem to do well in that sport, but it's a speck on the sporting landscape here. Cricket is a non-entity here as well. Rugby is in the CWG now. Netball and lawn bowls are in and now people want to add cricket? That's fine, but will be one more nail in the coffin as far as we're concerned. Basketball was the one bone thrown our way in the 80 year history of the CWG and they opted to exclude it in Glasgow. It shouldn't come as a shock that Canadians have tuned out of the CWG almost completely.

No winter sports (where the majority of our elite athletes are funneled), no basketball, no baseball, no football, no softball, no rowing, no canoe/kayak, no volleyball, no wrestling, no lacrosse, no volleyball. We'll continue to attend, but I think the CWG are pretty much done here from the pov of being relevant to the general public. The only Canadians that will watch are sports nuts like myself.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

isaidso said:


> It depends on whether countries want to broaden their horizons and become competitive in non-traditional sports. Australia made a conscious effort to be a bigger factor at the winter Olympics and has produced some great athletes in aerials. This isn't about prioritizing niche sports over more popular sports. It's about giving them more attention than the next to no support they currently get.
> 
> Btw, I wouldn't over estimate the size of rugby in Canada. We seem to do well in that sport, but it's a speck on the sporting landscape here. Cricket is a non-entity here as well. Rugby is in the CWG now. Netball and lawn bowls are in and now people want to add cricket? That's fine, but will be one more nail in the coffin as far as we're concerned. Basketball was the one bone thrown our way in the 80 year history of the CWG and they opted to exclude it in Glasgow. It shouldn't come as a shock that Canadians have tuned out of the CWG almost completely.
> 
> No winter sports (where the majority of our elite athletes are funneled), no basketball, no baseball, no football, no softball, no rowing, no canoe/kayak, no volleyball, no wrestling, no lacrosse, no volleyball. We'll continue to attend, but I think the CWG are pretty much done here from the pov of being relevant to the general public. The only Canadians that will watch are sports nuts like myself.


I fully believe that rugby is tiny in Canada, but the likes of figure skating and ice hockey are even smaller over here (to add some perspective :lol. There's literally one club for each in Cape Town, because there's one rink. And Cape Town has the most active scene in the country.

I would like to see basketball, rowing, canoe/kayak, volleyball, wrestling etc. added as these are sports that I believe more countries could participate in. Winter sports would be great, but more exclusionary than the above sports if they were to be implemented before them.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It would take a 10-15 year commitment by sports federations to expand the menu of sports contested, but there's certainly an added incentive for sports that are already Olympic sports. It would have a dual benefit. I don't think Canada's competitive position in those sports would increase all that much as we already invest in those sports, but for other Commonwealth nations it could be very beneficial. Volleyball and basketball especially.

The sports you'd like added are the same one's I'd pick. I'm honestly surprised that rowing isn't in the Commonwealth. Canada, GB, Australia, and NZ are very strong rowing nations on the world stage.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It would take a 10-15 year commitment by sports federations to expand the menu of sports contested, but there's certainly an added incentive for sports that are already Olympic sports. It would have a dual benefit. I don't think Canada's competitive position in those sports would increase all that much as we're already competitive in them, but for other Commonwealth nations it could be very beneficial. Volleyball and basketball especially.

The sports you'd like added are the same one's I'd pick. I'm honestly surprised that rowing isn't in the CWG. Canada, GB, Australia, and NZ are very strong rowing nations on the world stage.


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

isaidso said:


> It would take a 10-15 year commitment by sports federations to expand the menu of sports contested, but there's certainly an added incentive for sports that are already Olympic sports. It would have a dual benefit. I don't think Canada's competitive position in those sports would increase all that much as we already invest in those sports, but for other Commonwealth nations it could be very beneficial. Volleyball and basketball especially.
> 
> The sports you'd like added are the same one's I'd pick. I'm honestly surprised that rowing isn't in the Commonwealth. Canada, GB, Australia, and NZ are very strong rowing nations on the world stage.


Except the onus is generally on the individual sports governing bodies to increase appeal before inclusion. Take rugby and it's inclusion in the Olympic programme - the IRB have had to jump through hoops to get it included, particularly with the women's game (international women's sevens didn't really exist before the 2009 World Cup, now there is a 6 stop world series - which this year will go to Canada by the way - and qualifiers etc.). The result is the IRB have done more to grow the 7 a side game internationally in the last 10 years than they have ever done in the 15 a side game. Knowing the way the IRB operate, this was not done through choice...


BTW, Wrestling is in the Commonwealth Games Programme (I think as a core sport?), whilst rowing is an approved sport but just wasn't chosen for Glasgow. (Believe it was last included in Edinburgh) There was actually a "Commonwealth Rowing Championships" held at Strathclyde Park (the CWG triathlon venue) last weekend. Given that Scotland topped the medal table there, it does make you wonder why it wasn't included!


And winter sports.. I actually sat at a Glasgow 2014 venue the other week wondering if winter sports could be included - partially because the venue in question was being proposed to host the figure skating World Championships in 2017 (think they have since been awarded to someone else). I'd suggest any of Figure Skating, Short Track, Curling or Ice Hockey could easily be included venue wise, but is there enough athletes to make it worthwhile? I mean, I saw a diving competition with 4 competitors in Glasgow - it's hardly worth watching.


BTW, rugby may be small in Canada, but it is still far bigger than most 'Canadian' sports in the UK. The national team are now regularly selling out BMO Field, and are looking to stage a sevens tournament at BC Place (if they win the rights to host one, expect to see the XV's national team play there too). The only one of the sports you mentioned that get's anything like that support in the UK is probably basketball - which I believe gets decent (not sure how decent) crowds at the London Olympic handball venue for national team matches. Ice Hockey get's OK crowds for domestic league games (local team in Glasgow sold out at 3,500 a couple of times last season, which I think is about mid table in terms of capacities), but I don't think I've ever seen mention of internationals.. (couldn't even say for sure if we compete as GB or Scotland, England and Wales)


Oh, and Canada's ladies will be contesting their second World Cup Final in as many years in Paris on sunday; it's only a matter of time until they win a major title!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

lwa said:


> Except the onus is generally on the individual sports governing bodies to increase appeal before inclusion. Take rugby and it's inclusion in the Olympic programme - the IRB have had to jump through hoops to get it included, particularly with the women's game (international women's sevens didn't really exist before the 2009 World Cup, now there is a 6 stop world series - which this year will go to Canada by the way - and qualifiers etc.). The result is the IRB have done more to grow the 7 a side game internationally in the last 10 years than they have ever done in the 15 a side game. Knowing the way the IRB operate, this was not done through choice...
> 
> 
> BTW, Wrestling is in the Commonwealth Games Programme (I think as a core sport?), whilst rowing is an approved sport but just wasn't chosen for Glasgow. (Believe it was last included in Edinburgh) There was actually a "Commonwealth Rowing Championships" held at Strathclyde Park (the CWG triathlon venue) last weekend. Given that Scotland topped the medal table there, it does make you wonder why it wasn't included!
> ...


You're correct regarding wrestling. Regarding rowing, why would Scotland hold a Commonwealth Rowing Championships and not put it in the CWG they just hosted? It just seems so bizarre. Did Commonwealth nations send their A teams to the rowing competition? Good for Scotland to top the medal table, but I have a hard time believing that they faced the best in the Commonwealth.

Women's (Ice) Hockey faces continual calls for its ouster from the Olympics as its always a Canada - US final. That said, it takes a very long time to develop the women's game in countries that are basically starting from scratch. Progress is being made however and China has vowed to become competitive in the sport. They're investing heavily. 

Spreading hockey around the Commonwealth might be too much to ask, so I'd stick with figure skating, speed skating, and curling. It would be a good start and be an easier hill to climb. Scotland already has a tradition in curling and its not hard to see other countries becoming competitive in all 3. That said, patience would be required. Healthy competition won't spring up right away. It would take 10, 15, 20 years at least. Regarding Canada and rugby, I think our women just beat France to advance to the final against England. Is this the women's World Championships? 

Canuck sports? Canadian Football will likely never be able to compete with the NFL juggernaut for British eyes, but I do think basketball could develop a sizable following. Like you said, basketball got decent crowds at the London Olympics. I'd say it's far bigger in New Zealand and Australia than GB though. Baseball/softball might be too culturally foreign to lay down roots. It's more summer ritual than sport in many ways. Lacrosse would be an interesting idea. I know Australia fields a decent team as does England occasionally. I can see it having appeal for field hockey playing nations.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Spreading hockey around the Commonwealth might be too much to ask, so I'd stick with figure skating, speed skating, and curling. It would be a good start and be an easier hill to climb. Scotland already has a tradition in curling and its not hard to see other countries becoming competitive in all 3.


Thing is, with sports like Badminton and wrestling, for example, you can convert and partition a large exhibition centre (which most cities have), stick up some temporary seating, and you're more or less there. With winter sports you need specialist facilities which are temperature controlled. which cost a lot to build and maintain and may not have much use in future. I can't see that being a sensible route for the CWGs (most of whose participant nations are hardly winter sports crazy) to take.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Is an ice arena really going to be a white elephant? In a city large enough to host a CWG, it's likely to get quite a bit of use especially considering that most arenas on this side of the pond do double duty. They host basketball, lacrosse, concerts, figure skating, and all kinds of other functions. There are many arenas over here that draw more people annually than O2 in London and it's not being done with ice sports alone.

Long track speed skating is a bigger stretch, but even there such facilities do double duty here. The Richmond Olympic Oval in metro Vancouver hosts tons of events.


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

isaidso said:


> You're correct regarding wrestling. Regarding rowing, why would Scotland hold a Commonwealth Rowing Championships and not put it in the CWG they just hosted? It just seems so bizarre. Did Commonwealth nations send their A teams to the rowing competition? Good for Scotland to top the medal table, but I have a hard time believing that they faced the best in the Commonwealth.


Rowing wasn't included because each city is limited to 17 sports (with 10 core sports and 7 optional). I can't say exactly what the reason was that rowing didn't get chosen, but obviously not every sport can be included. Likewise tennis was dropped, despite Scotland holding one title (men's double I think?) and of course having Andy Murray.. On that instance, I suspect the lack of a suitable venue played a part.

I couldn't tell you about relative strength of teams TBH - I suspect Scotland were stronger than most, but the point was that it's a sport we have real medal potential in. Rowing wasn't the only sport to hold a 'Commonwealth Championships' in the Glasgow area this summer either; there was a demonstration tournament for a shortened version of Rugby League played in june too.



> Women's (Ice) Hockey faces continual calls for its ouster from the Olympics as its always a Canada - US final. That said, it takes a very long time to develop the women's game in countries that are basically starting from scratch. Progress is being made however and China has vowed to become competitive in the sport. They're investing heavily.
> 
> Spreading hockey around the Commonwealth might be too much to ask, so I'd stick with figure skating, speed skating, and curling. It would be a good start and be an easier hill to climb. Scotland already has a tradition in curling and its not hard to see other countries becoming competitive in all 3. That said, patience would be required. Healthy competition won't spring up right away. It would take 10, 15, 20 years at least. Regarding Canada and rugby, I think our women just beat France to advance to the final against England. Is this the women's World Championships?
> 
> Canuck sports? Canadian Football will likely never be able to compete with the NFL juggernaut for British eyes, but I do think basketball could develop a sizable following. Like you said, basketball got decent crowds at the London Olympics. I'd say it's far bigger in New Zealand and Australia than GB though. Baseball/softball might be too culturally foreign to lay down roots. It's more summer ritual than sport in many ways. Lacrosse would be an interesting idea. I know Australia fields a decent team as does England occasionally. I can see it having appeal for field hockey playing nations.



I think it's generally easier to spread an individual sport than a team sport too. For starters, a team sport offers one medal chance for each gender, but requires usually 10+ good players per team to win one. By contrast, take Judo something like 13 weight divisions, and so 13 shots at medals. And to win a medal in any of them you only need one talented athlete. 

You could have the best Hockey/Rugby/Basketball player in the world, but if the rest of the team are useless, you aren't going to win much!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Edmonton just withdrew their bid to host the 2022 Commonwealth Games after Alberta's budget was hit by falling oil prices.

Article at insidethegames.biz: http://www.insidethegames.biz/commonwealth-games/2022/1025499-edmonton-withdraw-bid-to-host-2022-commonwealth-games-after-budget-hit-by-falling-oil-prices


----------



## grjplanes (Jun 16, 2007)

Durban officially bidding

http://http://ewn.co.za/2015/03/02/Durban-to-lodge-2022-Commonwealth-Games-bid-today


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Oooh, this should be an exciting race!


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

RobH said:


> Thing is, with sports like Badminton and wrestling, for example, you can convert and partition a large exhibition centre (which most cities have), stick up some temporary seating, and you're more or less there. With winter sports you need specialist facilities which are temperature controlled. which cost a lot to build and maintain and may not have much use in future. I can't see that being a sensible route for the CWGs (most of whose participant nations are hardly winter sports crazy) to take.


Yes, personally I'd rather see more sports added, whilst making venue capacity requirements smaller. Have a list of permanent sports (which could include Football and Cricket for example) which are actually popular in the Commonwealth. Reduce the main stadium requirement to 25,000 minimum.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Should be a great compact event


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

Durban 2022, NICE! An event to showcase a possible 2028 SOG bid, plus the setting will be amazing. 

So, no more bidders?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Lord David said:


> Yes, personally I'd rather see more sports added, whilst making venue capacity requirements smaller. Have a list of permanent sports (which could include Football and Cricket for example) which are actually popular in the Commonwealth. Reduce the main stadium requirement to 25,000 minimum.


I'd like to see cricket back in the Commonwealth Games, but definitely not soccer.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

JorgeGt said:


> Durban 2022, NICE! An event to showcase a possible 2028 SOG bid, plus the setting will be amazing.
> 
> So, no more bidders?


Nope. Only durban


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

The Swimming venue seems to be extremely low on spectator capacity based on that render.


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

*It's official. Congratulations Durban!

Commonwealth Games ‏@thecgf 16m16 minutes ago
The XXII Commonwealth Games are unanimously awarded to the South African city of Durban #CGFAssembly #Durban2022

Commonwealth Games ‏@thecgf 3m3 minutes ago
The host city contract for the XXII Commonwealth Games is signed *


----------



## Rocker73 (Sep 2, 2015)

Congrats Durban for becoming first South African city which will host Commonwealth games.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Sportsfan said:


> The Swimming venue seems to be extremely low on spectator capacity based on that render.


10,000. You can't see the other side. Oceanside kept open for the views on purpose


----------



## Openvoice (Sep 2, 2015)

Fantastisch. Durban is such an underrated City.


----------



## ESPImperium (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy for Durban. Hope you put on a good games.


----------



## dinkie (Mar 23, 2014)

South Africa is bringing its part in BRICS by hosting another big sporting event. 
Olympics 2008 China, FWC 2010 SA, CG 2010 India, FWC 2014 Brazil, Winter OG 2014 Russia, Atletics WC 2015 China, OG 2016 Brazil, FWC 2018 Russia, Winter OG 2022 China.


----------

